# Smoked Cheese



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

I went to a bonspiel in Butte and had the chance to go through a larger city. I took the opportunity to pick up some Havarti, Emmental, Gouda, Manchego and Cave aged Gruyere. Of course, they would all be better smoked!

I put it in my grill with an A-Maze-N tube smoker for 1 1/2 hours.








It was right about 0 C (32 F). The tube generated enough heat to stop freezing.

The finished product.







As usual, the hardest part is to vacuum pack it and let it age. I like to go 8 weeks but usually can't wait. Fortunately, I have some from my last cheese smoke so I might make it!

Disco


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks really good Disco, I normally go about 3 hours with dust. I can basically eat it right out of the smoker. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2019)

Disco looks good to me
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2019)

Great looking cheese Disco! I usually do 3 hours with apple pellets and rest for a min of 30 days. Bout time to get some going here!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Very Nice Disco, just bought one of those tubes yesterday so I can do some cheese!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Omnivore (Nov 14, 2019)

Yum! I could see a crazy good smokey French onion soup coming from that lot!


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Disco, I normally go about 3 hours with dust. I can basically eat it right out of the smoker.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks, Chris! I have a buddy who uses your method but does less time with the dust. His cheese turns out fine. I still like my longer aged better but have never turned his down! He is the same way about mine. Personal taste wins out.

Disco


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

tropics said:


> Disco looks good to me
> Richie



Thanks, Richie. We don't get a lot of variety of cheese here in the Canadian Rockies. It was nice to get more choice.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking cheese Disco! I usually do 3 hours with apple pellets and rest for a min of 30 days. Bout time to get some going here!



Thanks, Smokin! The great part about home smoking is you get to pick the flavour and level of smoke you like. Yours sounds good!

Disco


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Looks great.



Thank you so much.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Very Nice Disco, just bought one of those tubes yesterday so I can do some cheese!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John



Thanks, John. I appreciate the like. You will love the tube. I use mine for cheese, double smoking and flavouring items without cooking them. Have fun!



Omnivore said:


> Yum! I could see a crazy good smokey French onion soup coming from that lot!



Truth, Ominivore! I love gruyere on French onion soup, emmental on ham sandwiches, Manchego as a grating cheese in cooked dishes, and Havarti and Gouda are great table cheeses. I am a happy man!

Disco


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 14, 2019)

I Just did 2Lb  pepper jack with pecan wood (pellets)  last weekend,  was 42F degrees out, no fire and just an  a-maze-n tube smoker.  ran it for 4 hours,  hope it didn't turn out too strong, haven't tried it yet. its been in foil , in a plastic bag aging for almost a week now,  I will soon vac seal it and let it age longer.


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

ristau5741 said:


> I Just did 2Lb  pepper jack with pecan wood (pellets)  last weekend,  was 42F degrees out, no fire and just an  a-maze-n tube smoker.  ran it for 4 hours,  hope it didn't turn out too strong, haven't tried it yet. its been in foil , in a plastic bag aging for almost a week now,  I will soon vac seal it and let it age longer.


Four hours is a little long for my tastes but the level of smoke you like is very personal. For example, She Who Must Be Obeyed likes single smoked bacon and I like double smoked.

With that long of smoking, I would let it age at least a month (two would be better) to even out but that is just my taste.

Disco


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks good Disco, that’s a very nice selection of cheeses, goo quality ones too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks real good Disco!
I guess it's cheese & lox season!!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice bunch of smoked cheese.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks GREAT! I'll be smoking cheese this weekend for various friends. I picked up around 70 pounds of various cheeses the other day. I'll post pics when I get going...


----------



## zwiller (Nov 14, 2019)

NICE.  Great selection!  Manchego is one of my favorites!  Curious how that turns out as it so hard.  Best of luck!


----------



## seenred (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks terrific Disco...you’ll winter well with a nice assortment of smoked cheese!

Like!
Red


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks good Disco, that’s a very nice selection of cheeses, goo quality ones too!



Thanks so much! I am a bit of a cheese addict!



SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Disco!
> I guess it's cheese & lox season!!
> Al



Thanks, Al! It is always cheese and lox season!



SFLsmkr1 said:


> Nice bunch of smoked cheese.



Very kind!

Disco


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Looks GREAT! I'll be smoking cheese this weekend for various friends. I picked up around 70 pounds of various cheeses the other day. I'll post pics when I get going...



Thanks. May inquire what it takes to get on the various friends list?



zwiller said:


> NICE.  Great selection!  Manchego is one of my favorites!  Curious how that turns out as it so hard.  Best of luck!



Thanks. I have done Manchego before. It works out great. I love the touch of smoke on the rich flavours of the Manchego.



seenred said:


> Looks terrific Disco...you’ll winter well with a nice assortment of smoked cheese!
> 
> Like!
> Red



Thanks, Red! Long time no talk. How are you doing!

Disco


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

Great looking cheese. And now I have another cheese to investigate. I haven't heard of Manchego   before. What is that like? I see it is made from sheep's milk. Sounds interesting.


----------



## seenred (Nov 15, 2019)

disco said:


> Thanks, Red! Long time no talk. How are you doing!
> 
> Disco



Too long, my friend!  I'm hangin' in there as well as a fat old man has a right to expect!

Red


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Great looking cheese. And now I have another cheese to investigate. I haven't heard of Manchego   before. What is that like? I see it is made from sheep's milk. Sounds interesting.



Thanks! It is a Spanish sheep milk cheese that is quite firm. It has a medium strong creamy taste that increases when aged. I love it as a table cheese or grated in dishes.


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2019)

seenred said:


> Too long, my friend!  I'm hangin' in there as well as a fat old man has a right to expect!
> 
> Red


Eat well, drink better and have fun, Sir!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

disco said:


> Thanks! It is a Spanish sheep milk cheese that is quite firm. It has a medium strong creamy taste that increases when aged. I love it as a table cheese or grated in dishes.



I'll be on the look out for this. Thank you.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 15, 2019)

looks tasty from here disco, nice assortment.


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty from here disco, nice assortment.


Thanks so much!


----------

